
Elastic acquires Opbeat (application performance monitoring company) - sqren
https://www.elastic.co/blog/welcome-opbeat-to-the-elastic-family
======
simonz05
It would be interesting to get the Opbeat's founders perspective on why they'd
sell and close a product they've been working on since 2012. Just to soon do
it again, but this time for someone else's company.

~~~
watson
Thomas here (Node.js lead from Opbeat). Don't worry, we are not closing down
Opbeat :) We'll continue to run the current version of Opbeat via opbeat.com
until we can port users to the new Elastic APM product that we are currently
developing

~~~
simonz05
Hi Thomas, fellow Copenhagen developer here. I understand how you are
transitioning the product to Elastic APM. I'm simply curious of the motives.
Why would you want to do that instead of building your own product at your own
company? Wasn't Opbeat profitable, yet?

~~~
watson
No we never intended to be profitable at this point in our development. So
that was never really a problem. We had actually just secured our next round
of funding when Elastic approached us, so money was not an issue. We honestly
believe that our chances of doing something great is bigger with Elastic than
alone. It's true that we could have continued without joining with Elastic,
but we felt it was the right thing to do :)

Personally I'm a huge believer of open source, and Elastic is an open source
company. That's one of the reasons why I'm super exited about this. I think
this move will benefit everyone :)

~~~
bentlegen
> Personally I'm a huge believer of open source

I'm curious then why Opbeat itself was never open source?

